# Ejecter ma clé usb  !



## i.catch (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour

Depuis une semaine alors que j'essaie de retirer ma clé suivant la procédure habituelle (je clique sur la flèche ou je fais pomme éjecter) ça ne marche pas : rien ne se produit, pas de message d'erreur non plus. Bref au bout d'un moment je force et je retire manuellement et le message s'affiche retrait du péiphérique qui ne s'est pas opéré correctement. Après, impossible bien sûr d'ouvrir les fichiers de ma clé usb qui sont illisbles. Idem si j'essaie d'éjecter un CD de mon ibook palourde. Que faire ? Mille mercis pour vos réponses.


----------



## benkenobi (5 Octobre 2005)

Tu as essayé de glisser l'icone dans la corbeille ?

A tout hasard...


----------



## i.catch (7 Octobre 2005)

Oui et ça ne marche pas. Je me demande d'où vient le problème ?


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

As tu fait une réparation des autorisations du disque (DD et clé USB)? ... 

C'est encore à tout hasard...


----------



## i.catch (8 Octobre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> As tu fait une réparation des autorisations du disque (DD et clé USB)? ...
> 
> C'est encore à tout hasard...




Tu avais raison ! Une réparation des autorisations du DD et hop ça marche à nouveau ! Mille mercis.


----------



## iDiot (8 Octobre 2005)

Y a pas de problème, content d'avoir pu t'aider  

A+


----------



## Tiboize (7 Novembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> As tu fait une réparation des autorisations du disque (DD et clé USB)? ...
> 
> C'est encore à tout hasard...




Bonjour,

je reprends ce message car j'ai un peu le même souci. Je suis en syst 9,2 et je ne trouve pas l'endroit où je peux opérer cette "réparation des autorisations du disque" comme le conseille iDiot. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance.

Tiboize


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2005)

Tiboize a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je reprends ce message car j'ai un peu le même souci. Je suis en syst 9,2 et je ne trouve pas l'endroit où je peux opérer cette "réparation des autorisations du disque" comme le conseille iDiot. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
> Merci d'avance.
> ...



Salut,

La réparation des autorisations c'est pour Mac OS X, pas pour Mac OS 9.
Pour Mac OS 9 tu as "SOS disque" pour la vérification et/ou la réparation de ton disque.

Sly54


----------



## Tiboize (7 Novembre 2005)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> La réparation des autorisations c'est pour Mac OS X, pas pour Mac OS 9.
> Pour Mac OS 9 tu as "SOS disque" pour la vérification et/ou la réparation de ton disque.
> ...



OK merci. Là je suis en terrain connu.

Tiboize


----------

